

Continuous Deployment with Heroku-Bartender - carterac
http://code.dblock.org/ShowPost.aspx?id=186

======
rantav
You can read about outbrain's experience implementing Continuous Deployment on
my blog [http://prettyprint.me/2011/01/24/continuous-deployment-at-
ou...](http://prettyprint.me/2011/01/24/continuous-deployment-at-outbrain/)
and view my presentation as a google-doc <http://goo.gl/LbT1u>

